# hostapd + freeradius can't connect



## Biker (May 8, 2015)

Hi all,
So I'm trying configure hostapd to work (peap + mschapv2). I tried connect by wpa_suplicant on FreeBSD, and Ubuntu with gui, but without success. Freeradius allow to connect, but connections are failed - every time get:

```
hostapd_wpa_auth_disconnect: WPA authenticator requests disconnect: STA 00:24:d7:6f:eb:c4 reason 2
```
Where is mistake/bug? Or what is wrong?

log:
http://pastebin.com/qtmKSm7T

hostapd.conf

```
interface=wlan0

driver=bsd
logger_syslog=-1
logger_syslog_level=0

debug=2
dump_file=/tmp/hostapd.dump
ctrl_interface=/var/run/hostapd
ctrl_interface_group=0

ssid=RADIUS
hw_mode=g

own_ip_addr=127.0.0.1
ieee8021x=1
nas_identifier=app-k7

auth_server_addr=10.146.20.137
auth_server_port=1812
auth_server_shared_secret=azxswqtgbnhyt
acct_server_addr=10.146.20.137
acct_server_port=1813
acct_server_shared_secret=azxswqtgbnhyt

radius_retry_primary_interval=600
radius_acct_interim_interval=900

wpa=1
wpa_key_mgmt=WPA-EAP
```


----------

